# The first Christmas "stuff" thread



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2018)

*
For the Star Trek Fans out there.   



*<strong>


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2018)

When I was growing up nothing said Christmas like an album from the Firestone tire store!


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 25, 2018)

Here's a website where you can actually page through the old Sears Christmas Wishbooks...   http://www.wishbookweb.com/FB/1968_Sears_Wishbook/#2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2018)

I love looking at old Catalogues... some of the stuff I remember some I don't, but it's fun looking at old electronics , record players , kitchen stuff etc... 

I just had a quick look at the Sears catalogue ( in the USA  do you spell it Catalog ?)...and some of the ladies fashions are right back in vogue again...


----------



## Pappy (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2018)

Remember these guys and gals?

My grandmother had rows and rows in various sizes on top of her old upright piano at Christmas every year.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 26, 2018)

And, these Santa ornaments were very popular, back in the day. We had a few.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2018)

and these guys!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea, I had totally forgotten about those little angels...they were candles, right?  And those records, my parents had several like that


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Aunt Bea, I had totally forgotten about those little angels...they were candles, right? And those records, my parents had several like that



Yes, they were candles but I don't think that anyone ever lit one.

We also had a little plastic church with a light bulb inside and an old Coca-Cola Santa, it's funny the little things that stick in your head.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> and these guys!



Those angels with candles fascinated me every year. We lit the candles  and watched the angels spin and hit the little bells. We even had boxes  of replacement candles.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2018)

There was the old tinsel that you found in odd places six months after Christmas.  

Remember the old glue-backed Christmas stickers that you used to hold package wrapping down?  After you licked enough of them, your mouth tasted of something that didn't bring up Christmas memories.....   My mother would never let us kids use the Scotch Tape dispenser; I guess that was only for adults.  I could never get the stickers to hold anything, no matter how well I licked them.  Yay rah for Scotch Tape!!!

We had a Nativity set that we kids played with incessantly.  Baby Jesus' head got broken off, glued back on several times and finally lost, so we had a headless Baby Jesus in the manger.  The cows, sheep and camels looked like they had gone through a passel of hard years.  The stable appeared that it had barely survived a Category Five hurricane.  My grandmother would yell, "Get away from there, you little heatherns and show some respect for the Holy Family!!"  

There was a battery-operated Santa Claus that rang a bell and yelled "HO-HO-HO", at least until one of my younger sisters decided to pull down his pants to see if he had a butt.  Santa was never the same after that. Heatherns, indeed.  It's a wonder we ever got anything for Christmas but coal.  The poster children for "nice" we weren't.....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2018)

Jujube you never fail to make me.... :lofl:


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2018)

Remember these?  Most of ours had lost their tails and looked pretty pitiful but they went up on the tree every year anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 29, 2018)

I remember the birds with the fiberglass filament tails.

We used our sad looking sometimes broken ornaments too, they always went towards the back of the tree or down towards the bottom of the tree for the cat to play with.

We had a few of these birdcage spinners that you hung over a light on the tree so the warm air would activate them.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 29, 2018)

Hahahaha!


----------



## jujube (Nov 29, 2018)

Remember "angel hair"?  It was some kind of spun glass (fiberglass, maybe?) stuff like cotton candy and you spread it over the tree.  It HAD to be bad for you.  

It's a wonder we survived Christmas.  Candy with red dye #something that gave you cancer.  Highly breakable ornaments just waiting to slice and dice your hands.  Christmas lights that got hotter'n Hades and set things on fire.  Candles.  Dry pine trees just waiting to burst into flames at the drop of a hat.  

But, man, what a good time it was!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2018)

jujube said:


> View attachment 59879
> 
> Remember these?  Most of ours had lost their tails and looked pretty pitiful but they went up on the tree every year anyway.



OOO!  I DO remember these.  My family always said it was absolutely necessary to have a bird on the Christmas Tree -- I can't remember why, though.  I always had a hard time making those birds sit up properly on the tree -- they wanted to sort of dangle over, and of course that wouldn't do!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 29, 2018)

jujube said:


> Remember "angel hair"?  It was some kind of spun glass (fiberglass, maybe?) stuff like cotton candy and you spread it over the tree.  It HAD to be bad for you.
> 
> It's a wonder we survived Christmas.  Candy with red dye #something that gave you cancer.  Highly breakable ornaments just waiting to slice and dice your hands.  Christmas lights that got hotter'n Hades and set things on fire.  Candles.  Dry pine trees just waiting to burst into flames at the drop of a hat.
> 
> But, man, what a good time it was!



You're right -- it's a wonder we survived.  I do remember that angel hair stuff, too.  My mother outlawed it because it got everywhere.  And remember those tinsel icicles that got everywhere and you could never get them all cleaned up!  They  sort of stuck to everything, including the dog.  She didn't like those, either.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 30, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> And remember those tinsel icicles that got everywhere and you could never get them all cleaned up!


And about the time the Christmas tinsel was finally under control, it was promptly replaced by GPEBG (green plastic Easter basket grass).:awman:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 30, 2018)

https://www.wsbradio.com/news/natio...y-decorations-but-why/gw0X0zilUh2Zub14CjxO2O/







[h=1]Black Christmas trees are hottest trend in holiday decorations, but why?[/h]


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (Dec 1, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> and these guys!


Oh! I remember that!


----------



## hearlady (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> https://www.wsbradio.com/news/natio...y-decorations-but-why/gw0X0zilUh2Zub14CjxO2O/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because some celebrity in some magazine has one and now the sheeple must follow.


----------



## jujube (Dec 1, 2018)

Tommy said:


> And about the time the Christmas tinsel was finally under control, it was promptly replaced by GPEBG (green plastic Easter basket grass).:awman:



Both of which did a number on your vacuum cleaners AND your pet's digestive tract.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> Aunt Bea, I had totally forgotten about those little angels...they were candles, right?  And those records, my parents had several like that


Wow a blast from the past....I saw them in everyone's home at Xmas


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)

Pappy said:


> And, these Santa ornaments were very popular, back in the day. We had a few.
> 
> View attachment 59713



Lots of good memories seeing these again....Mom passed a few onto me but they all broke 

How about the bubble lights....I luved them....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 2, 2018)

Does anyone besides me find the red faced Santa with the bulging white eyes disturbing?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah Marie and the first figurine....where did you find these pics? lol....


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 2, 2018)

PopsnTuff said:


> Yeah Marie and the first figurine....where did you find these pics? lol....



*​I Googled "Vintage Christmas images"*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## oldman (Dec 3, 2018)

While growing up, we always had a few cats in our home. They loved to bat the balls off the tree, drink the water and also to lay under the tree and sleep. I remember the one cat that we had, even tried to climb our tree one year. He or she was just a little thing, maybe even a kitten. I can't remember.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2018)

I remember when we had some of these lights.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2018)

Loved these!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2018)

*A back story. A young lady I knew when I was working with people with disabilities was both Jewish and Christian.  I introduced her to this song, and she LOVED it. Asked me to play it often.


*<strong>


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 9, 2018)

Came across this while out camping in San Isabel national forest area.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2018)

oldman said:


> While growing up, we always had a few cats in our home. They loved to bat the balls off the tree, drink the water and also to lay under the tree and sleep. I remember the one cat that we had, even tried to climb our tree one year. He or she was just a little thing, maybe even a kitten. I can't remember.



When I was first out on my own, I had two cats who climbed the Christmas tree and brought it down with a crash.  I was not happy.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 11, 2018)

[h=1]Christmas Dinner Rocketed To International Space Station[/h]
Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without the tradition dinner, even in space.
   So  a shipment of smoked turkey breast, cranberry sauce, candied yams and,  of course, fruitcake was rocketed to the International Space Station  Wednesday with delivery expected by Saturday.
   But as the Associated Press reports, the launch was delayed by a day because food for some of the station's _other_ residents was moldy.


   The  mold had grown on food for 40 mice which, along with 36,000 worms, were  also shipped to the space station for aging and muscle studies.


   The  current International Space Station crew includes two Americans, two  Russians, one German and one Canadian. Three of the crew members arrived  earlier this week and they'll remain there for the next six months. The  others return home on Dec. 20, leaving only three for Christmas dinner,  not counting the mice and worms.

https://www.npr.org/2018/12/05/673981267/christmas-dinner-rocketed-to-international-space-station


----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Roadwarrior (Dec 13, 2018)

Wintering in AZ again, lst year I learned many lessons one in particular was dealing with the Postal Service during the holidays.  They staff them according to population, with 450,000 during the peak Dec-Jan months then dropping to a little more than 1,000 for the remainder of the year the USPS decides that ONE (1) clerk is enough, no staffing during the busy months.  If you must mail something make sure you have stamps, waiting in the long, long line for a few is time consuming even for a retired senior.  We do have a mailbox system in our park that is suspect at best, but the postal service is not losing a dime at our local office.  

Therefore I being anti-social & anti-debt based have decided that it was easier to just send cash to my 11 grandchildren.  As my son said previously "It's the right color, size & can be used at many places".  I remembered to bring a book of stamps this time, went to the local 'Dollar' store got two packages of 6 holiday money cards (they were on BOGO special @ $1), stuffed each with the appropriate amount, stamped them & dropped them in the mail box outside the USPS office.  Bob's your uncle - holiday shopping is done & each was remembered without too much thought.  I refuse to buy more (excuse the term) 'stuff' for them to ignore after a few days.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> Therefore I being anti-social & anti-debt based have decided that it was easier to just send cash to my 11 grandchildren.  As my son said previously "It's the right color, size & can be used at many places".  I remembered to bring a book of stamps this time, went to the local 'Dollar' store got two packages of 6 holiday money cards (they were on BOGO special @ $1), stuffed each with the appropriate amount, stamped them & dropped them in the mail box outside the USPS office.  Bob's your uncle - holiday shopping is done & each was remembered without too much thought.  I refuse to buy more (excuse the term) 'stuff' for them to ignore after a few days.



Great idea, that the kids will love.  Your son is right.  Reminds me of the time I had my 8 year old niece over for a week end visit (a while ago, she is 35 now).  Income was not great at the time, so for a month or two prior to her visit, I went to different toy and book stores that I knew she liked, bout several gift cards.  $10 here, $20 there at 5 or 6 stores.  About $100 total.  Took her on a shopping spree, which she LOVED, as she got to pic what she wanted (I covered a dollar or two here or there as needed) and had a great time.  I do not have kids or grandkids, so the two nieces and my nephew got spoiled by Auntie M.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 13, 2018)

So nice, Marie. You must have really enjoyed that!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> So nice, Marie. You must have really enjoyed that!



Yes, I did. I often suggest that idea to people looking for ideas. Especially if income is limited, you can spread out the gift card purchases.


----------



## IKE (Dec 14, 2018)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 60361



Grandma got run over by a reindeer song.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 60290



Thanks for the memory! My dad used to sing some version of that song and we'd laugh our heads off.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2018)

That's beyond cute!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2018)

2018 Talking Animals Christmas video!!!!

<font size="4">


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2018)

[h=1]Krampus Parade Shows Scary Christmas Traditions[/h]
Occurred on December 1, 2018 / Reutte, Tyrol, Austria


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 25, 2018)

*And THIS is where my brain goes when I am sick, and suffering from lack of sleep on Christmas day

*


----------

